# zeigt her eure platten ...



## vierlagig (6 April 2008)

... oder: was hört ihr beim programmieren?

und weil es so schön ist und auch weil ich diese band gestern live sehen durfte und auf dem populario im august nochmal fang ich mal an:

*offizielle homepage
myspace
video

*... es geht um LICHTER ... eine junge indiepopkapelle ... "die werden mal ganz groß" hat meine freundin schon letztes jahr gesagt, mittlerweile haben sie ihre erste platte aufm markt, da isn blauer punkt drauf, und starteten gestern ihre tour in rostock ...

und da ich weiß, dass es hier auch einige gibt, die die härtere gangart bevorzugen: schaut euch die mal an

*myspace

*... so klingt rock'n'roll alter ... made in rostock by TRICKY LOBSTERS

...viel spaß damit, freu mich auf eure geheimtipps


----------



## argv_user (6 April 2008)

Ich habe bei der Arbeit viel lieber Ruhe...


----------



## Hermann (6 April 2008)

auch wenn hier apple feinde ihr unwesen treiben 

I tunes an und dann auf radio // rock und dann einfach was anklicken

alternativ onkelz rock radio

oder mal die eigeneplatte durchwühlen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 April 2008)

Hmmmm....

Vorwiegend die Rockigen Sachen.
Guns n Roses,
AC/DC,
Die Toten Hosen,
Marilyn Manson,
Bon Jovi,
Limp Bizkit,
Nirvana,
Nickelback,
Bryan Adams,
Clawfinger,
Disturbed
Within Temptation,
Hammerfall,
Kid Rock,
Kiss,
Linkin Park,
Manowar
.........
Und gaaaanz wichtig:
Die Happy
http://www.diehappy.de

Gruß
Timo


----------



## o.s.t. (7 April 2008)

...wurde eigentlich schon alles genannt grad davor...
ferner:
-Deep Purple (s. Avatar)
-Ozzy / Black Sabbath
-Rammstein
-Status Quo
-Pink Floyd
-Mandfred Man's
-Peter Frampton "comes alive"
-Blues kommt auch immer ganz gut
-und halt alles aus den 80's inkl. NDW

nur nichts was halt auf allen Radiosendern den ganzen TAg 5x rauf und runtergedudelt wird.

und wenn ich Inet habe, dann irgend sonen Webradio Classic Rock Station, Rockantenne oder Rockland-digital.de


































gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## vierlagig (7 April 2008)

vor gefühlten 20 jahren ist mir eine band namens *MODULOK* über den weg gelaufen ... hört es euch an und schaut euch mal *PLEASE GET BACK*  bei/von/mit (k.A.) BALCONYTV.DE ... ja, ja,diese hamburger jungs habens schon drauf


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 April 2008)

Nur ein paar ganz spezielle Lieder....

....Mein Freund der Baum....
.... Die Fischerin vom Bodensee....
.... Smoke on in the water....

*ROFL* 

.... und natürlich viel Marschmusik


   Threads die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 April 2008)

Kennt Ihr Hans Söllner?
Die Norddeutschen werden die Musik doof finden, es sei den sie haben Bayrisch als Fremdsprache belegt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Söllner

Die ideale Musik, um sich vom Programmieren abhalten zu lassen.

Gruss Audsuperuser


----------



## blasterbock (7 April 2008)

Wenigstens noch einer ausser mir, der auch die deutsche Musik mag.
Am liebsten höre ich die Lieder, die ich auch im Halbschlaf noch mitsingen kann, ohne überlegen zu müssen.
Darf nur keiner in der Nähe sein, der mithört.


----------



## vierlagig (7 April 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Threads die die Welt nicht braucht



*ACK* ... aber schön, dass du trotzdem mitmachst


----------



## DEGO (7 April 2008)

Hauptsächlich Entspannungs "Musik":
Sie liegen auf einer grünen Wiese..........reflektieren sie sich jetzt......

Momentan:
Gepäckfördersysteme für Anfänger und Fotgeschrittene

Und natürlich den Klassiker:
Einatmen....Ausatmen...Einatmen....Ausatmen..........


----------



## zotos (7 April 2008)

Auf der Arbeit ein absolutes muss:
http://indybrass.org/MP3/IBC June 22, 2003/06 - Entry of the Gladiators.mp3

Gerne auch frei Schnauze selbst vertont, wenn ein Projektleiter um die Ecke kommt ;o)


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 April 2008)

Ich war neulich im "ich bin doch nicht blöd" und habe in das neue Album der "Besten Band der Welt" reingehört. Ich fühlte mich in meine Jugend zurückversetzt.
Leider habe ich mich mit meinen grauen Haaren nicht getraut die CD zu kaufen.


----------



## kolbendosierer (7 April 2008)

Ja früher das waren noch Zeiten.

Death Metall bis zum abwinken. Alle 1/4 Jahr zum Spitze schneiden und auf der Gitarre abrocken. Mitlerweile alle 3-4 Wochen Matte schneiden und aufm Bass rocken .

Meine Lieblingsband vor Inbetriebnahmen Dream Theater. Gut fürs Hirn.

keep on rockin 

:sw14: 

robert



@Markus: hast du keinen Heavy Metal Smilie????


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 April 2008)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> @Markus: hast du keinen Heavy Metal Smilie????



Einen Smilie mit langen Haaren beim Headbangen wäre was neues


----------



## pat (7 April 2008)

Dream Theater ist echt ne coole Band. Musikalisch echt auf sehr hohem Niveau (Instrumedly). 

an die heavy matler kennt einer von euch die Band "As I lay dying"??? http://www.myspace.com/asilaydying
Aber die ist wirklich heavy, aber musikalisch auch net schlecht, wenn mal melodie gespielt wird . Toll geeignet um mal richtig abzurocken


----------



## kolbendosierer (7 April 2008)

Annihilator  - Set the world on fire is auch ne richtig geile Scheibe.
The Tea Party ist auch ganz cool oder Trapt rockt auch.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 April 2008)

und noch was..... wenn ich die Halle betrete lass ich HELLS BELLS spielen und wenn die Anlage abgenommen wurde dann natürlich WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS........ und zwischendurch singen meine Mechaniker immer ZEIT DAS SICH WAS DREHT..... *ROFL*


----------



## jabba (7 April 2008)

Ich höre zwar eigentlich /fast) alles was gerade in den Chart's ist.

Aber in meinem Alter (46) kommen Erinnerungen bei :sm13: 

Barclay James Harvest
Manfred Man's Earth-Band
Pink Floyd
Genesis
Sting (Police)
...

boohhr ich schmeiss jetzt den player an  

aber auch
Al Stewart
Howard Jones
....

und als "kölsche Jung"
BAP (die ersten Alben)
...

Oder Westernhagen
nur die ersten Alben

Wenn die Musi gut ist ,
scheiss egal von wem 

Guano Apes
Melanie C
Seal
Madonna
Evanescence
Eminem
nightwish


Gerade gut dabei
Tino Dico


Und jetzt kommen mir wieder die Tränen, als ich das erste mal in China auf Montage war, hat mich meine Frau damit überracht, meine Plattensammlung (mit Sonderausgaben oder z.B. Picture-Alben von Pink-Floyd) und speziell eingemessenem Tonträgersystem für 100DM zu verlaufen.

Ja, Ja , Jungs das hört die seit über 10 Jahren alle 3 Monate...


----------



## vierlagig (7 April 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommen mir wieder die Tränen, als ich das erste mal in China auf Montage war, hat mich meine Frau damit überracht, meine Plattensammlung (mit Sonderausgaben oder z.B. Picture-Alben von Pink-Floyd) und speziell eingemessenem Tonträgersystem für 100DM zu verlaufen.
> 
> Ja, Ja , Jungs das hört die seit über 10 Jahren alle 3 Monate...



sie ist noch deine frau?


----------



## jabba (7 April 2008)

Die Frage war ja Trennung, oder ein Leben lang alle paar Wochen meine Blick zu ertragen mit dem unterschwelligen Satz.

"Ich haattte da mal ne Platte"


Schwupps is se wieder weg ..

Das ist mehr Strafe...

EDIT: Aber glaubt mir, ich denke oft an die Platten, ich hab mir einiges an CD nachgekauft, aber an die Platten kommt nix ran,
Hab mir extra noch KEF Boxen und ne neue Anlage geholt, aber der alte Sound ist nicht zu erreichen ... Heul...


----------



## nade (8 April 2008)

Also, muß mal gucken ob ich bis Morgen fertig werd....

Evanecense
Lacuna Coil
Dream Theater
Ayreon <-- wie Dream Theater unter Progressive Metal eingestuft
Deep Purple 
Scorpions
Megadeth
Manowar
Metallica
Nightwish
Die Toten Hosen
Ramstein (beliebtestes Lied zum Schocken Zerstören...Und DIE sind Deutsch)
Amon Amarth
Grave Digger
Rhapsody
Queen
Rage
In Extremo
Fintroll
Alice Cooper (Poison)
Tarja
AC DC
Apocalyptica
Bad Relegion
Blind Guardian
Doro
Eisregen
Eisblut
Green Day
Haggard
J.B.O
Kiss
Maiden... Iron Maiden
Korpiklaani
Lordi
Nirvana
Pink Floyd (Another Brick in the Wall)
R.E.M (Kids)
Sonata Arctica
Ugly Kid Joe
.
.
.
.
Und immer wieder neues am Reinhören.
Muss Rocken, wo ich Ohrenkrebs kriege ist wenn da so Gehopse grad die Umgebung mit Lärm erfüllt....


----------



## RMA (8 April 2008)

@Nade, da hast Du meine Liste fast gedeckt, obwohl mit leicht geänderten Reihenfolge (Deep Purple ganz oben!). Dazu fehlt mir auf den ersten Blick nur Bon Jovi, Bryan Adams and Bonnie Tyler.

@Jabba,



> EDIT: Aber glaubt mir, ich denke oft an die Platten, ich hab mir einiges an CD nachgekauft, aber an die Platten kommt nix ran,
> Hab mir extra noch KEF Boxen und ne neue Anlage geholt, aber der alte Sound ist nicht zu erreichen ... Heul...


 
Meine Linn LP12 - Ittok LVII - Troika / Naim NAC32 - NAP250 Anlage ist mittlerweile über 30 Jahre alt. Obwohl ich seit etwa Mitte der 90'er Jahre den LP12 nich weiter aufgerüstet habe, habe ich bis jetzt keine digitale Anlage gehört die besser ist. Meiner Meinung nach hat Phillips einen riesen Fehler gemacht als sie den CD auf 16 statt 24 Bits festgelegt haben.


----------



## nade (8 April 2008)

@RMA hab die so wie sie mir gerade einfielen reingeschrieben. Und ja es fehlen eigentlich immernoch welche, nur die sind selbst bei Winamp in der RAndomfunktion zu selten dran, oder einfach CD´s wo ich mir mal als evtl Neualternative gekauft hab.


----------



## pat (8 April 2008)

ja wie ich sehe hat noch kein hopper was reingeschrieben. 
aber ich find auch das hop hip absolut keine musik ist. zumindest nicht in meinen Ohren. :sm14:


----------



## mariob (8 April 2008)

Hallo,
fehlt vielleicht noch die Morisette, Faithless, ZZ Top und alles was den Uli aus der Werkstatt treibt. Das ist aber nicht sonderlich schwierig, Kastelruther Schwachköpfe hört bei uns sowieso niemand und alles was anders ist als die ist Mist. Rammstein, die ganz schlimmen Sachen klingen gut und sind da sehr geeignet. Nur das die bessere Technik zum Hören zuhause steht.

Mario


----------



## nade (8 April 2008)

pat die Hopser, sind wenn nur selten in Tech. bereichen zu finden.
Zu Faithless habsch auch auf der Platte, ZZ Top hat was, Alanis joah war mal so was neueres...
Ramstein die Herzeleid war eigentlich das erste mal wo ich die gehört hab. Erstmal huppala was sind das für Texte halt mit dem das sie nicht ern in der Medienlandschaft gesehn waren, dann noch ein Paar Alben später mom die greifen nur auf die Harte unverblümte  Art missstände auf.. also Album Mutter und Reise,Reise 
Mutter allein Cover und Mutter bzw Spieluhr.. Reise, Reise das Kanibalenlied Mein Teil...
Zu den Alten könnt ich noch Bodycount hinzufügren, neures bei mir Thrudvangar Equildrium. Liquido war mal gut, deren neues Album gefällt mir z.B. nichtmehr....


----------



## Perfektionist (21 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> ...
> offenbar mag er unsere alpenrepublik nicht so... ja kein problem aber deswegen 8 millionen leute ohne weitblick und realismus hinzustellen geht ein bisschen weit. ein bisschen hochnäsig der junge


 
da fällt mir gerade ein: die beste Musik kommt doch aus Österreich  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austropop#Interpreten_.28Auswahl.29

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiener_Klassik

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donauwalzer


----------



## vierlagig (27 Juni 2008)

in vorbereitung auf das 5. Kuhstock Open Air in Kuhbier fand ich folgende bands:

iwan iae
drank milk
estrepito banditos

...aber hört selbst 

...darüber hinaus ist mir das open air leider zu trash- und death-lastig, also vielleicht was für den kollegen nade :-D


----------



## johnij (27 Juni 2008)

mmh,
ich habe nicht alle beiträge gelesen, aber einige.
Es scheint, ihr seid fast nur Rocki´s .
Ich höre nachmal die Scorpion, Santana....
Was im Charts abläuft finde ich total mist.
Ich finde die Musik von damals (60,70,80 er nicht schlecht)
Trance+Groove ist geil.
Auf der Arbeit läuft www.sunshine-live. de oder www.di.fm
die Sender finde ich geil

Ich weiss es jetzt, es wird ein Sturm kommen 

MFG johnij


----------



## nade (27 Juni 2008)

johnij warummen?
Alles mindestens 3* besser als Hipfhüpf.
Zudem hab ich auch das schon gehört, und eine Zeit in jungen Jahren gerne. Halt eben nun in der Rcihtung etwas "härter" geworden.... Es muss krachen.....


----------



## Tapio Bearking (4 Juli 2008)

Zur Zeit:
Manowar, die alten Nightwish, Moondust, Lacuna Coil, Midnattsol, Equilibrium, Iron Maiden, Bad Religion und Incubus Succubus.

Mal schauen, was es nächste Woche ist. Vllt was aus den 60ern und 70ern... *in der Plattensammlung wühlt*


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

da ich ja gestern, was auch kontrovers dikutiert wurde, gerade vom niedlichen und gleichzeitig entspannten und schönen aber auch verregneten populario zurück bin, möchte ich euch ein paar bands ans herz legen, die nicht jeder kennt, aber die es zu beobachten lohnt ...

vorne weg
*the kilians
*überzeugend gute indierockmusik - platte wird demnächst geordert

dann
*sir simon battle
*keyboarder von tomte, sein projekt mit 4 anderen musikern aus 4 anderen städten ... leider ohne schlagzeuger zwecks gebrochenem arm, aber trotzdem bestens

von den eher unbekannten sei dann noch
*ter haar*
erwähnt ... aber das muß man mögen 

wem sagt
*Peter Licht*
was?

und dann noch drei, die einige sicher kennen, für andere wohl eine entdeckung werden könnten:
*delbo
art brut
friska viljor
*
so, dann mal viel spaß damit 

btw - regen und festival und musik ist eine mischung die man immer mal haben kann- auch wenn ich anfangs ein wenig mißmutig war! woodstock war auch ne schlammschlacht


----------



## Medical (20 August 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> .........
> Und gaaaanz wichtig:
> ...



Ohhh ja!

Hab die Marta erst am Taubertal-Festival wieder getroffen


----------



## drfunfrock (20 August 2008)

Fast alle meine Platten hab ich als MP3 immer dabei: 

Al Steward
America
Barclay James Harvest
Battlefield Band
Buena Vista Social Club
Carlos Puebla
Cat Stevens
Clannad (Nur die aus Anfang der 70')
Cornelis Vreeswijk
Donovan
Finn Kalvik
Fischer-Z
Foreigner
Garmarna
Genesis
Gerhard Schöne
Hannes Warder
Iggy Pop
Kaizers Orchestra
Kalenda Maya
Kansas
Kitaro
Natalie Merchant
Mike Oldfield
Alan Parsons Projekt
Pentangle
Phil Carmen
Phil Collins
Pink Floyd 
Sniff'n the  tears
Stefan Nilsson Filmmusik
Sting
Supertramp
The Blues Brothers
The Doors
The Police
Uriah Heep
Yes


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2008)

*nichts ist so  schön auf der welt, wie betrunken traurige musik zu  hören*


----------



## Sven_HH (31 Oktober 2008)

Aus Hambrug für Hamburg

Maggers United - Leck mich wie der Sommer

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## Full Flavor (31 Oktober 2008)

Na ja über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten?!

Ich höre:

Runrig    am liebsten
Peter Gabriel 
U2
nicht gerade modern aber mir gefällts

manchmal auch einfach nur Radio meist swr3


----------



## Cerberus (31 Oktober 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> manchmal auch einfach nur Radio meist swr3


 
Swr3 ist einfach der beste Radiosender!! Aber leider kann man ihn nicht überall empfangen!


----------



## Eliza (31 Oktober 2008)

Bremen4 ist auch gut beim Arbeiten. 
Und auch gut zum Arbeiten: David Bowie.


----------



## Eliza (7 November 2008)

*MTV Europe Awards*

Sagt mal, seh ich das alleine so, oder läuft hier irgendwas ganz gewaltig schief, wenn Tokio Hotel sich bei "Beeindruckendste Live-Band auf einem Festival oder auf Tour" gegen Metallica oder The Cure durchsetzen?
Anderes Beispiel: "Beste Darbietung aller Zeiten": Rick Astley.
Hab ich da irgendwas verpasst oder werde ich alt??????????????


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2008)

was ist dieses "tokio hotel"?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was ist dieses "tokio hotel"?



Guck mal, hier ein *Erklärungsversuch*.


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Guck mal, hier ein *Erklärungsversuch*.





> macht ihr uns fertisch maschen wir eusch fertisch
> 
> ihr seid voll neidisch seid ihr, voll neidisch


 *ROFL*

aber es wird besser: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rZ881dSwV0 *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*
[edit] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Epim9moqhI *GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL* [/edit]

[edit2] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGSCJHy7A3M ...und dann bekommt sie auch nochn lied ... youtube und kleine kinder sind mir grag nicht ganz geheuer *grusel* ...aber guter song [/edit2]

danke Gerhard!

aber schlauer bin ich jetz auch noch nich


----------



## HaDi (7 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was ist dieses "tokio hotel"?



Das fand meine Tochter weit weniger lustig als ich...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Full Flavor (7 November 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Das fand meine Tochter weit weniger lustig als ich...
> 
> Grüße von HaDi



Ich finds gut so


----------



## SPSKILLER (14 Februar 2010)

das ist mal ein geiler Coversong.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM2177pHMT0

Micha


----------



## Marc_Quark (15 Februar 2010)

*Ich höre Hip Hop*

Also, jetzt muss ich doch auch mal was schreiben...
Die Abneigung gegen Hip Hop ist auch hier, wie so oft, nicht zu übersehen.
Jedoch muss ich euch sagen, dass man Hip Hop nicht einfach auf Bushido, oder 50 cent reduzieren kann... Es gibt massig Hip Hop ohne jegliche Gewalt, mit guten Texten, politischen Meinungen u.s.w.
Was man auch nicht vergessen darf, ist das Hip Hop seine Wurzeln im Funk und Soul hat und auch noch viele Elemente vom Jazz...

soweit so gut, hiermal etwas "guten" Hip Hop:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXVSZsT97xw&feature=related

oder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJKoLAJtdGU

Natürlich teilen sich geschmäcker, aber ich find es auch doof eine ganze Musikrichtung in den Dreck zu ziehen, nur weil ein kleiner Bruchteil davon (gebe ich selbst zu) schlecht ist...


----------



## MatMer (15 Februar 2010)

Marc_Quark schrieb:


> Die Abneigung gegen Hip Hop ist auch hier, wie so oft, nicht zu übersehen.


 
Und das aus gutem Grund  Nur Spaß!

Dein Schlusssatz sagt eigentlich alles. Jeder der eine Musikrichtung bevorzugt die nicht dem Mainstream entspricht bekommt doch sämtliche Vorurteile zu spüren. Du als HipHop-Fan weißt das genau so gut wie ich das als Metal-Fan.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Februar 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> das ist mal ein geiler Coversong.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM2177pHMT0
> 
> Micha



auch schön die versionen:

http://youtu.be/VuPSlw6ubfw

und

http://youtu.be/DM2177pHMT0


----------



## Paule (15 Februar 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> das ist mal ein geiler Coversong.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM2177pHMT0
> 
> Micha


 
Aber wenn man vor lauter Gekreische Taub ist, hat man hier noch was fürs Auge. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0cO0mqMagE


----------



## SPSKILLER (15 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> auch schön die versionen:
> 
> http://youtu.be/VuPSlw6ubfw
> 
> ...


 
ja. und

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icmraBAN4ZE


----------

